# What type of duck is this!



## Fishinwithgwar

Not hunting related but I know someone here can help. What type of duck is this on this mug?


----------



## nikmark

Looks like a wigeon to me.








American Wigeon Identification, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology


Quiet lakes and wetlands come alive with the breezy whistle of the American Wigeon, a dabbling duck with pizzazz. Breeding males have a green eye patch and a conspicuous white crown, earning them the nickname "baldpate." Females are brushed in warm browns with a gray-brown head and a smudge...



www.allaboutbirds.org


----------



## DHower08

Wigeon


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Wigeon


----------



## Fishinwithgwar

Thank you everyone


----------



## joekacz

X2 on the Widgeon.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

x3 Widgeon


----------



## mike hunt




----------



## stormfront

Baldpate (lol)


----------



## Mattiba

There’s only two types of ducks, mallards and non-mallards. What you’ve got there is a non-mallard. 😆


----------



## floater99

White crappie


----------

